# Olive or Jungle?



## Herpo (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi all,

So I was watching a show with David Ireland a while back (Wildlife Man I think), and in it he showed what was clearly an olive python. But with full confidence, he claimed it to be a jungle python. Not Jungle _Carpet _Python, just Jungle Python.

So my question is, is jungle python another name for an olive that I'm unaware of, or did he just completely and utterly screw up?

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 7, 2016)

Screw up.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 7, 2016)

Thought so.


----------



## Burgo89 (Feb 7, 2016)

the David Ireland shows I have seen he comes across as more of a poser than someone of any real knowledge.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 7, 2016)

Basically my impression!


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 20, 2016)

Not an answer sorry but it reminds me of when my dad came over and started lecturing me very seriously how my "diamond patterned carpet python" (aka my rough scaled python) was going to grow up to 4 metres long. No idea where he got that (mis)information but it was pretty funny


----------

